
Peter Thiel Shuns Hot Idea for Bigger Picture - ssclafani
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/contrarian-investor-shuns-hot-idea-for-bigger-picture/
======
danvoell
Peter Thiel in regards to Twitter - “The broader question is, Is it going to
help people have a much higher quality of living? And I think on that score,
its benefit is a lot less.” - I think the people of emerging revolutions might
disagree. Or wait, maybe only Facebook can help improve quality of life?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Come on, Twitter is a _tiny_ part of the Arab uprisings. (Yes, good
communications help, but SMS works fine.)

------
iqster
With respect to the performance of Clarium, I am reminded of a quote: Markets
can remain irrational longer than you can stay solvent.

~~~
MrMan
when you lose money, the market is rational. when you make money, you can say
it was because of the market's inefficiency or irrationality. or maybe it is
irrational to construct a trading strategy that relies so much on luck, with a
few large trades that cannot be sufficiently characterized statistically. how
can you know what your edge is, in terms of probabilities, on your long-term
macro calls on oil or the dollar?

